# How to creat  a FreeBSD installation CD on FreeBSD



## everypot (Jan 27, 2009)

I want to do a fresh installation.  But don't know how to create a FreeBSD installation CD(7.1-RELEASE-i386-disc1).  I had a look at the handbook, there are two commands: burncd & cdrecord. Which one should I use? How to make the CD bootable? Thanks a lot.


----------



## tingo (Jan 27, 2009)

Use whichever works for you. Note: cdrecord requires you to kldload atapicam (I don't think it does so automatically) first.
If you burn from one  of the official iso images (*.iso file) it is already bootable (note: really old machines might not support the cd boot method used).


----------

